# Jackplate not working



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Replace the relays... common issue..


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

How does on do that. Are those easily gotten somewhere in stock?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

The little clicking black boxes have a button lock on the side... press and pull apart... before u go that far check that the connection point between the hp and the harness are not corroded... chase the black cable from the JP back towards the harness with the black boxes... it's a cheesy plug connector...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad relay. Get a Bob’s, I had an Atlas and it had that issue twice.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bad relay. Get a Bob’s, I had an Atlas and it had that issue twice.


Can I buy that at a retailer or do I need to order it? I’m here to fish!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Can I buy that at a retailer or do I need to order it? I’m here to fish!


I bought mine off Amazon


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bad relay. Get a Bob’s, I had an Atlas and it had that issue twice.


Can I buy that at a retailer or do I need to order it? I’m here to fish!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought mine off Amazon


Well how do I know which one? Man you are like a microskiff addict! I almost called you when I was in Houston a while ago buying a crane. But I ran out of time to go fishing.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Around here, any marine shop will have them. They are common parts to find. An auto part store may have hem as well. Buy 4 (2 spares).


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If it’s clicking, I wouldn’t think it’s the relays


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> If it’s clicking, I wouldn’t think it’s the relays


The contactor in the relay is not making contact which is common... they will click but don't allow the current to pass through....


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Roger that . If it’s clicking it’s making contact, contacts could be bad . In the scheme of salt water boats , my first thought would be a different connection point . Wiring glazes over super fast if not maintained


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Drifter said:


> I was in Houston a while ago buying a crane.


If you can buy a crane, you can change a relay.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like a relay to me. I'd just pull the old one off and take it to any good marine shop in town for comparison. I replaced my tilt/trim relay a month or two ago. I'm basically a moron and I did it. You can do it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sounds like a relay to me. I'd just pull the old one off and take it to any good marine shop in town for comparison. I replaced my tilt/trim relay a month or two ago. I'm basically a moron and I did it. You can do it.


Man my self esteem is going to take a real blow if I dick this up! Just trying to take the relays off make me think a much smaller human put them in.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> Man my self esteem is going to take a real blow if I dick this up! Just trying to take the relays off make me think a much smaller human put them in.


If you run into problems, try cussing and beating the unit with a flip flop. It's my go-to.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The relays: https://www.amazon.com/CMC-Cook-Manufacturing-80-amp-relay/dp/B0051US1RI

The actuator: http://www.marineboatingsupply.com/73hisphyac5c.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun beat me to it


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Phat Phalanges
Good luck.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

It was not the relays, apparently the pump is out. Which now I need to figure if there is a quick way to deal with that. Worst case scenario, I need to at least figure out how to lower it to the bottom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> It was not the relays, apparently the pump is out. Which now I need to figure if there is a quick way to deal with that. Worst case scenario, I need to at least figure out how to lower it to the bottom.


There’s a bleeder screw on it to lower it if the pump fails. 
I went through two replacement actuators in two years and decided to buy a Bob’s. What outboard is on it?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

A 2015 Yamaha 70. Where is the bleeder?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Is it this Alan wrench bolt on the top for adding fluid?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

The bleeder is on the jackplate not on the motor. bleed it down and order a bob's. Lot's of people have unfortunately had the same issue with the Atlas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> A 2015 Yamaha 70. Where is the bleeder?


I think those Micros are good for smaller, lighter outboards even though they are rated for heavier ones. 
My Bob’s was the best thing I’ve bought for this skiff so far. It handles my 70TLRZ like it’s not on there.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

g8rfly said:


> The bleeder is on the jackplate not on the motor. bleed it down and order a bob's. Lot's of people have unfortunately had the same issue with the Atlas.


Haven’t been able to find a bleeder valve on there. No distinguishing valve on the bottom or top or on sides

And yeah I know it’s not on the motor lol worded that improperly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Page 2, Figure 2

https://www.wholesalemarine.com/content/PDFs/TH-Marine-Micro-Jacker-AHJM-4-DP-Installation-Sheet.pdf


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

So I found that, took it out. Some fluid came out. Motor did not lower.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it less than a year old? They’ll replace the actuator for free if it is. If not they are $389


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah I did exactly like that says and the thing didn’t even move.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok then see post #28


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Yeah I did exactly like that says and the thing didn’t even move.


Lets's some pictures of what you're working with. Did you try jumping the actuator to rule out any bad relays and how did you decide the pump was bad?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

So post 28 is the instructions right? I read those and did what it said to lower the motor. Nothing happened, I’m wondering if I don’t have some other problem.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Lets's some pictures of what you're working with. Did you try jumping the actuator to rule out any bad relays and how did you decide the pump was bad?


Yes, I both replaced the relays and when that didn’t work I ran direct power past everything to the two wires going to the motor. Got spark, no reaction from the motor.

Then I removed the plug stated in directions to lower motor, I took it all the way out, only a little hydraulic fluid came out and the motor did not drop.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Yes, I both replaced the relays and when that didn’t work I ran direct power past everything to the two wires going to the motor. Got spark, no reaction from the motor.


If I ran that test I would assume a dead actuator. Someone with more wrench time on these things should be able to confirm or call me stupid.



> Then I removed the plug stated in directions to lower motor, I took it all the way out, only a little hydraulic fluid came out and the motor did not drop.


Those of you with experience with this jack plate, will fluid flow through the actuator and out of the bleed screw without a functioning actuator? I didn't think these things required positive pressure to hold the motor in place.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Drifter said:


> hey guys,
> Not much of a mechanic here, but I just got back down to Florida and my jackplate isn’t working. It just makes a clicking noise coming from the black boxes in the console. Then I run for 30 minutes and it might work for like 1 second then stops.
> 
> It’s an atlas micro, motors a 2015 Yamaha 70. No sign of hydraulic fluid.
> ...


Drifter,
What part of florida are you in right now? I'm just east of Tampa and would be happy to help you out troubleshooting it if you're near by.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I am in Islamorada now, but I will be going through Tampa most likely in about 8 days. I have a new actuator coming, but don’t have a great set up to do that job.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> I am in Islamorada now, but I will be going through Tampa most likely in about 8 days. I have a new actuator coming, but don’t have a great set up to do that job.


Don’t need much, roll pin punch, hammer, jack and a 2x4. The wires should plug in under the deck if it wasn’t hard wired.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got everything but the punches.
Gave them to Rebecca's nephew's. 
It would give me a good excuse to buy some new ones.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Well when I get it maybe I’ll hit one of you up. Does it work to suspend the motor from your poling platform like with a ratchet strap? I have wrenches, and maybe even one with a drift pin end.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

You can use your trailer jack to raise and lower the back of the boat. Or, the vehicle jack works too. 
Place the 2x4 on the skeg and remove the pressure on the pins. Just make sure to block the motor in place to minimize the chance of the motor settling while your hands are in there. 
Plug the new actuator into the system and test it before installing...


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Are you sure its the pump? I had issues with mine. Same clicking sound and intermittent working. I changed the inline fuse holder and the breaker was also corroded. Now it works perfectly.


----------

